# Neothauma tanganyicense snails?



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if these snails have been exported out of lake tang anywhere? Cause these snails would look good in a shellie tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Cichlidbreeding.com sells the shells http://www.cichlidbreeding.com/products.php?cat=10

I do not know if they are reliable or anything, you can find that information in the reviews section under Retailers>Mail Order Supplies.

I have seem them for sale at many other websites but I couldn't find them under a google search. You could also try aquabid.com and ebay.com.

~Ed

Edit:
Looking back at the context of your post, I can't tell if you were looking for _*live*_ Neothauma snails or just the shell. If you were looking for live ones, I never heard of them being exported and your best bet for getting live ones is to custom order them through a importer.


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

Yea i was talking about Live snails. Do you know how i would contact a importer?


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Paleo fish said:


> Yea i was talking about Live snails. Do you know how i would contact a importer?


I'd try contacting through local importers. For example you could probably get Pete at Atlantis Cichlids ask if they exporters could collect some.

I also heard that live ones are available in the UK. I'm not sure about it, but it's what I have heard. You could look on www.google.co.uk for example to see if you can find online sellers and see if any would be willing to ship overseas.


----------

